# has any one heard of gray Bros ?



## bigboy862 (May 13, 2011)

I came a cross a clear bottle that reads in raised letters registered gray bros Canaan Conn. on one side and the other side reads this bottle not to be sold any help would be welcomed


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2011)

Hello Ruben,

 Welcome. This is where a good photo would come in real handy. There's a swell ad for them On this page, from 1912.

 They were also Fruit Tree Nurserymen.

 Every listing I've seen for them places them at New Canaan.

 Please do put up some photos? What kinda bottle is it?


----------



## bigboy862 (May 13, 2011)

here is1 picture i will take more when i get a chance
 thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2011)

> this bottle not to be sold


 Good ad Sir Surf. 
 Everything with the above embossing tends toward a beverage of some sort. Whether it water, soda, beer or just for a store return of such beverages.
 I'll go with a blob top.[8|]


----------



## bigboy862 (May 13, 2011)

here is a picture


----------



## bigboy862 (May 13, 2011)

picture number 2


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2011)

That's a blob. Someone has a hutch version of your bottle as well. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hutchinson-Bottle-CRAY-BROS-NEW-CANAAN-CONN-/180666347876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a108db164


----------



## Kerry Harris (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm a little late in responding (about nine years late ) but Gray Brother's was actually our family's soda water company.  It was based out of Connecticut and made with well water from the property. I still have the formula for the Ginger Ale and always dreamed of re-starting the brand!


----------

